

Plastic Logic: Like Kindle, but Thin like iPhone. - chanux
http://www.plasticlogic.com/

======
ryanwaggoner
Unless this is drastically cheaper than the Kindle, I don't see it doing well.
For me, the biggest draw of the Kindle vs. the competition is the anywhere
wireless access to a huge library of books. Unless someone else can offer
that, I don't see how they'll compete.

~~~
stcredzero
Apple, with their partnership with AT&T, is in a position to compete. They
also like thin & sexy.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
They have the connectivity, but not the catalog.

~~~
jeremyw
Indeed. And the catalog, given how backwards the book industry remains, is the
key.

My friend recently finalized his book with a major publisher. Despite efforts
to edit electronically, he relented to five rounds of fedex'd doorstops. He
offered to generate the Kindle edition himself, but this was deemed
contractually impossible.

These companies have to be culled to get to our veritable library of ebooks.
But in the meantime, I imagine Amazon has been kicking lots of asses to get
this far.

------
jpd
Plastic Logic: Like Kindle, but Thin like Kindle 2.

~~~
chanux
<http://twitter.com/stevewoz/status/1940204510>

------
patrickg-zill
The key is if they can produce something as good as the e-ink display without
the need for a glass substrate. The glass is the part that cracks/breaks.

~~~
stcredzero
Better interactivity would be key as well. Interactivity increases the value
of many kinds of information tenfold. E-ink is still too slow.

------
edw519

      "We expect to accelerate the momentum of our sales in 2010." 
      "Product pricing will be announced in early 2010."
      "Our full feature set will be announced in early 2010."
    

Am I the only one who thinks these early introductions are kinda silly? Looks
awfully vaporous. Let us know a month or two in advance, not a year or two.

~~~
anuraggoel
Actually, Plastic Logic first started marketing this reader in fall 2008.
Makes you wonder.

<http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29020>

------
devin
Is this a competitor in the eReader market or is it an attempt to sell their
technology to companies already making eReaders? The two year thing makes it
seem like the latter IMO.

Either way I'm very interested. I hope Apple does something like this.
</fanboy>

------
mattmaroon
If someone makes a waterproof one I would spend $1000.

~~~
jrockway
Would you give me $1000 for this zip-lock freezer bag I have here?

(It is waterproof, doesn't block the screen, and lets you operate the buttons
through it. Elegant it's not... but it will protect your Kindle from water and
sand.)

~~~
Andys
It isn't waterproof so much as splash-resistant.

~~~
jrockway
They seem waterproof to me. Immerse them in water, and the contents don't get
wet. Just don't open the bag while it's under water, obviously.

